# Game Thread: Sunday March 12 @ Toronto



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(31-28)* 








*Toronto* - *(21-41)* 

*Tip-off* – Sunday, March 12, 2006 - 6:00 P.M.

*Where* – Ford Center

*Radio & TV* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Mike James | Morris Peterson | Eric Williams | Charlie Villanueva | Chris Bosh








*Who's Hot?*
















* - Scored 26 points last game*








* - Scored 26 points last game*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Thumb







- Concussion







- Groin


*Raptors-*








- Back







- Shoulder







- Knee

*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Raptors this year:

Friday, Dec. 30:
L 97-99

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Mike James

_Pacers 98
Raptors 91_


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 101
Raptors 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 99

Raptors - 92


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 98
Raptors 85

We have to have this one.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 100
Raptors: 93


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I always enjoy watching the Raps play, they've got a nasty starting lineup, and they can kill you with the three, or in the post with their double headed monster of C. Bosh and C.V., as we already know...

but we need revenge so I say...

Indy 103...Raps 93...

It should be a great game though...and Hulk please don't get in foul trouble early this time cause we gonna need you as much as possible....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

we are due for a blowout victory and i hope this is it:

Pacers 109
Raptors 84


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

pACERS-105
rAPTORS-93


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors 101
Pacers 97

:biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 100
raps 98


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Toronto 95
Indiana 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger is starting at the power forward spot, since Pollard is out. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Granger is starting at the power forward spot, since Pollard is out. This should be fun to watch.


All these injuries make me soooooooo tired 

Why not Foster as PF and the Hulk as Center?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why not Foster as PF and the Hulk as Center?



Because we need at least 1 center coming off the bench...

but hey at least Tinsley is looking much better with each game that passes... :cheers: 

Pacers 33 Raps 27 


8.30 in the 2nd...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're playing pretty good so far, although The Gift kinda got into some early foul trouble, he picked up his second a lil while ago, he's back on the bench now to avoid any more fouls...

39-31 Pacers (Foster having a huge game!!!)


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

foster is killing it tonight, maybe its not so bad havin hulk coming off the bench....foster is producing big numbers


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

now up 44-31 :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersOz said:


> foster is killing it tonight.



He might have a new career night after today, and he's only got 1 foul which he picked up just a few seconds ago...


Indy 46---Raps 34...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

james with the offensive foul, pacer ball


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Raps call time out...

Pacers lead 46-38 late in the 2nd. qtr...

We gotta stop turning the ball over, this should be an easy win, let's not have another Houston please....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, Jeff, amazing!


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

if we keep the lead to over 15 we should win, if toronto starts hitting big threes we may be in trouble, if it comes to that, just bring on THE HULK :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Foster's unstopable!!!!

19 pts (new career high) 12 rebounds....and he's perfect from the field...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Someone here has a working online radiostream for me?


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

i dont have radio, i just go on nba.com and watch it live, better than nothing


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PacersOz said:


> i dont have radio, i just go on nba.com and watch it live, better than nothing


How much do you need to pay for that?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> How much do you need to pay for that?



Go to *Thegamelive.com* listen to it for free doggy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

or just go to what pacerholic just said, i amd there now, its gooood


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

hey pacerholic, which broadcast are you on?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

69-62 Pacers lead late 3rd....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersOz said:


> hey pacerholic, which broadcast are you on?



I'm actually watching the game, I got NBA league pass few months ago, but I used to listen to it there all the time before....

as I say this the Raps just went on a 12to 4 run, we're only up by 2 now...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

all tied up comin into the final period


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come on Indy let's get this well deserved win please....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about this one. We can never make a big run.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

foster made 2 boards and 0 points in that term, tells you all you need to know, someone needs to step up, someone off the bench aswell....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We're getting no rebounds right now, and Granger just picked up another foul...

Still tied though 75 all 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice basket Hulk....

We finally get the lead back...still real early though...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Whata nice play by Tinsley behind the back over Bosh layup!!!...

Beautiful...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

The hulk is making to many fouls lately.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Whata nice play by Tinsley behind the back over Bosh layup!!!...
> 
> Beautiful...
> 
> ...


That was the first time he's done that since his rookie season. Good for him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> The hulk is making to many fouls lately.



Yeah, he's been having foul trouble these last 2 games, but Foster's a monster tonight, so it's not that bad....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What no foul?? :curse:...

We lead by 3, late in the game...

Let's get this W please Indy...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

jackson with a good 4th quarter so far.. I just hope he doesnt mess it up with a stupid shot at the ned


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Peterson hits a 3. Tied at 89 with 1:30 left.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I spoke a play to soon.. jackson with the stupid three off only one pass..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice defense Foster...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid turnover...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How does Chris Bosh steal the ball from Peja? Tie game, Raps ball with 28.9 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Mike James hits. ****.

91-89 Raps with 8 seconds left. Don't **** up!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse:...

how the hell did he make that...Foster was drapped all over him....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This guy always tries to be the hero...why....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson blocked by Villanueva and hit after the shot. No call. 2.3 seconds left.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

what the ****in hell. call the ****in foul.. and wtf was johnson thinking.. 2nd game he has ****ed us on in the same week.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> This guy always tries to be the hero...why....


Johnson should not be taking those shots. He's a role player. A ****ing role player should not be isolating for our final shot.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

toronto 93
pacers 89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Whata stupid loss....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****, **** and ****!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Johnson should not be taking those shots. He's a role player. A ****ing role player should not be isolating for our final shot.



I knew that was bad as soon as he touched it...

Stupid stupid play...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That was a foul, but AJ still shouldn't have been the one who shot it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PacersguyUSA - 3
Turkish Delight - 16

The rest all DNQ

Winner PacersguyUSA

Congrats.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

And again we loose against a -.500 team, can't believe this.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another game that we blew because we can't maintain leads, I'm getting sick, and tired of seeing us in a close game late, because 90% of the time we're gonna lose....

I feel sorry for Jeff...he deserved to get a win after the unbelievable game that he had....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

so obvious that the Pacers would lose, unfortunately


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

We are dismal


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

carlisle for gods sake start jasikevicius and let him take some more shot. anthony johnson is a loser.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

go raps!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> so obvious that the Pacers would lose, unfortunately


Yeah, I remember at the beginning of the game thinking we would probably find a way to lose the game. I was still thinking that after the first half, as well. Maybe I should start thinking more positive.


----------

